# Looking for "Apachebuddy" equivalent to the FreeBSD.



## bryn1u (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello guys,

Im looking for something like apachebuddy - apachebuddy.pl  to FreeBSD. Has someone of you used it something similar ? 

Thanks,


----------

